# upland bird box.....



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

guys, thanks for looking. Thought I would get more of you guys looking at this here on the gundog forum.......

*WTB* bird box, upland bird releaser

Looking for anything you have for sale, I know it's a bad time of year to be asking. Preferably looking for one that can be used w/ remote electronics.

Thank you 
MZ


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

if I were buying these are what I would buy

http://www.higginsgundogs.com/USINGHIGG ... EASERS.htm

they are a real good idea IMO


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought a gunnersup box this year, if you go to www.gunnersup.com you will find them there. I use dogtra electronics with mine.

Dan


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks guys......


----------

